# Latest Swedish Weaving Project



## Neeterbug

Here is my latest Swedish Weaving project. I sure enjoy making these.


----------



## DHobbit

:thumbup:


----------



## mossstitch

Lovely ,you do very nice work .So nice that you enjoy it .


----------



## kiwiannie

Beautiful work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma G.

Beautiful, you must have good eyesight.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch

:thumbup:


----------



## amanda81164

Gorgeous work.


----------



## supreetb

Lovely !


----------



## Butterfly1943

That is beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## mama879

How pretty the colors are so nice and bright. Makes me smile.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful.you do an amazing job!!!


----------



## redquilter

Oh that's beautiful. I learned how to do that many years (many) ago in junior high school and always loved it. Haven't done it in years and I so enjoyed seeing yours.


----------



## dorarudin

pretty
HUGS Dora


----------



## run4fittness

Stunningly beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol

Those are so pretty.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Wow. That is really nice.


----------



## Alto53

Wow, so very beautiful!!


----------



## windowwonde28941

Love it.


----------



## Angela c

Beautiful work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chezl

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Carol J.

Just for fun, look up Yugoslavian Weaving on the internet. On the right side it is identical to Swedish weaving but in the Yugoslavian type, your needle goes all the way through the fabric and is done on Aida cloth.
I have loved Swedish weaving also called huck weaving since I was a little girl and we had an embroidery club in grade school. One of the mothers taught us Swedish huck weaving. I call it a Dance of Colors.


----------



## amberdragon

beautiful table scarf, beautiful work and beautiful colors!!
Blessings


----------



## Neeterbug

Thanks Carol for the information on Yugoslavian Weaving...looks very much like Swedish Weaving.


----------



## Dusti

Love it, but what is that done on...a giant huck towel?


----------



## beachperson

Stunning. What a beautiful craft - and so beautifully done by you. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## marje of florida

Beautiful throw. 

Wonderful weaving. Keep up the great work. 
I love it too. 

Keep posting - thanks for sharing. 

hugs
marge


----------



## BARBIE-s

Beautiful, I totally forgot this art/craft style. I used to do this years ago. May take it up again to teach my two granddaughters-am sure they could do it with patience ! =)


----------



## tat'sgran

Lovely work..xoWS


----------



## Sallyflymi

Well done. Just beautiful.


----------



## knitneedle

This is beautiful. Love the color choices..bright and cheery.


----------



## JeanJ

Don't know how you can keep track of where the stitches go. I'd have them everywhere! Beautiful work as always!


----------



## Capva

beautiful! You have a good imagination and patience. Love the look of the finished product.


----------



## blumbergsrus

Very very nice.


----------



## Ginny K

Wow, just lovely


----------



## blawler

Another very beautiful project by you. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Byrdgal

I learned how in Girl Scouts many moons ago!! Haven't done any for that long either but yours is beautiful.


----------



## oge designs

Gorgeous table runner, beautiful work


----------



## Gundi2

sure looks nice


----------



## riversong200

LOVE all the colors! Well done.


----------



## Fiona3

Really very nice. Ahh memoties of high school. Still have the towel I did, it is in the cedar chest and I ran across it a couple months ago. 

Fiona &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Damama

Beautiful.


----------



## tweeter

Beautiful work


----------



## Jlee2dogs

They're so cheerful! You do great work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tove

beautiful


----------



## cabbagehome

WOW!


----------



## Leigh09

Very nice


----------



## Casey47

I love everything about it. It's a happy design in happy colors. I've never seen fringe on Swedish weaving before and it's great. You've done a remarkable job.


----------



## lori2637

Beautiful, I have only done two handtowels, but have blanket patterns to make some day


----------



## Ezenby

Very nice work and use of colors. I made some pillows about ten years ago. Yes, it is fun and relaxing. Thanks for letting us see your lovely work.


----------



## RosD

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## Olde English Babydoll

Wow very nice! It's like sunshine!


----------



## Neeterbug

Dusti said:


> Love it, but what is that done on...a giant huck towel?


The base is Monks cloth that I buy at Walmart.


----------



## BrightMoon

Gorgeous work.
Do you have pattern?


----------



## chrisrandby

What pattern is this
What brand and color of yarn did you use


----------



## Neeterbug

chrisrandby said:


> What pattern is this
> What brand and color of yarn did you use


I made this Swedish weaving project in 2014...My memory is really bad so will have to research to find the pattern name.

This I can remember...all the yarn is Red Heart Super Saver. Can't remember the colors of the yarn. I didn't keep very good records on this project.


----------



## Neeterbug

I finally found the name of the pattern...it is "Beehive."


----------

